# Backpack for commuting



## nila (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm commuting daily on a mountain bike to work - the ride is between 7-10km depending on the route I take.

I currently have a Vaude Hyper Air 14+3 bag that I've had for years that I love but it doesn't fit my new work laptop in it (the laptop fits if I jam it tight but the zipper on the bag is super stretched and I'm sure this will rip the bag rapidly).

I need to get a new bag to use every day for commuting - I live in Melbourne, Australia so the weather here gets HOT.
Main criteria is one big enough to hold my daily things (laptop + change of clothes) that is comfortable but most importantly, that makes me sweat as little as possible. 

I've been looking at the Deuter back packs which look quite good.

Anyone got any recommendations? 

There's a deal on right now for a 'Deuter Futura 28' for $60 which is REALLY good. It's not listed as a 'cycling backpack' though on their site and they say its for hiking?
I'm not sure exactly what the difference would be.

Any other suggestions or thoughts? 
I'm currently thinking:

Deuter Superbike 18 EXP
Deuter Trans Alpine 30AC
Deuter Cross Air 20 EXP
Deuter Futura 28 (not 'listed' as a cycling backpack but would hold a lot and is super good deal right now)
Deuter Bike One 20 (possibly too small) 

Any thoughts or feedback happily received


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Would you consider panniers as an option?


----------



## nila (Apr 1, 2008)

I considered them but as most the weight is one sided (laptop), they wouldn't be best option. 
I'd have to buy the special one that fits in the middle for laptops.

Also, as I'm a motorbiker, a backpack would have dual use so better value for money.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

This was discussed (somewhat) in another thread, and this Ergon backpack is REALLY slick. Look at how they let it move.

This is at the top of my list. scroll down to look at the "Flink Link"

ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS


----------



## nila (Apr 1, 2008)

They dont seem to be on sale anywhere really?


----------



## El-Carpaso (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the osprey talon 33.
It.Is.Awesome!
By far the best backpack, bag, rucksack I have ever had. Not a bad word.
Well, one thing. The pack is a bit... "hangy" when empty or near empty. But the back stiffening keeps the pack firm against your back.

Very good hip strap which you can use while cycling (seriously, this is not a given)
It's good enough to keep the weight of the pack on your hips but also thin and soft enough to not press or hinder in any way even when in an agressive road bike aero tuck.

There are a lot of nice little things that make it worth while for me (little pockets in the hip straps, watertight pockets, adjustable height etc)
The one thing that might turn a potential user away is the top loading feature. The pack has a top flap and no zippers, which makes unloading a bit of a thing if you just want one item out from the full pack. But it does have extra pockets for frequently used items such as mobiles, keys, snacks which are behind a zipper in the top flap.
Then again, the smaller version, talon 22 has a zipper and all of the above which makes use a bit easier.

I did a small tour with this pack in the Finnish archipelago and was not disappointed.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry, but we do not sell the "Flink" packs any longer.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## nila (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I've heard good things about the Talon - how does it sit against your back? Is there a lot of back contact? The thing I love about the others is the gap they keep between your back and the bag using the mesh.

And Mr Ergon  How come you guys stopped selling it? Do you have any other bags that you think would suit my requirements instead? 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PDX:ST (Sep 10, 2013)

I commute 20 miles round trip daily with the Osprey Momentum 34 and love it. Plenty of room for a change of clothes, jacket, and everything else I need to carry back and forth to work. Fortunately I don't have to haul a laptop around, but the front pocket is designed to do so and generously sized.

The only downside is that it sits really flat against the back, so sweating is an issue on warm days. I always bring a clean shirt, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Also have a 14+3 Hyper Air. I use an old air suspended Deuter 30 Liter pack for my laptop. Living in hot Tucson, AZ like the air flow. Your 28L should be perfect.


----------



## MrMatson (Oct 12, 2012)

When I started commuting I rode with a backpack for about a year, switched to panniers and will never go back. Not having anything on my back is so much better both for weight and heat.

Lopsided weight should not be that much of a concern, most pannier bags are close enough to the center and low enough to the ground to actually improve bike handling even if they are loaded more on one side than the other.

I know you said you were looking for a backpack for versatility but you can get a rack and decent panniers for very little money, probably leaving enough for a backpack as well if you must have one.

Admittedly, they do look a little dorky but c'mon how much style can you really hope to maintain bike commuting anyway?


----------



## El-Carpaso (Mar 19, 2013)

The talon does have more back contact than the packs with the spring steel and mesh separators. But it does have a mesh/foam channel which I feel works well enough and makes the pack a lot lighter.
I have not had a problem with my back sweating up.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

nila said:


> Mr Ergon  How come you guys stopped selling it? Do you have any other bags that you think would suit my requirements instead?


We stopped selling it because the price point is to high to compete with the other packs market and distributors will not stock it due to the size(s).

Best options now for a commuting bag from our current lineup is the BX3 and BX4.

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## ospreypacks (Nov 15, 2012)

Osprey just released the Radial series packs which are similar in features to the very successful Momentum series. It has a padded laptop sleeve, built-in raincover, etc.. On the Radial we added an AirSpeed suspension which creates the space and ventilation you are looking for between your back and the pack. I have been using one for the last 6 months and it is my favorite pack right now. These should be available in Australia too.

Radial Series NEW! - Osprey Packs, Inc :2013: Official Site


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

MrMatson said:


> When I started commuting I rode with a backpack for about a year, switched to panniers and will never go back. Not having anything on my back is so much better both for weight and heat.
> 
> Lopsided weight should not be that much of a concern, most pannier bags are close enough to the center and low enough to the ground to actually improve bike handling even if they are loaded more on one side than the other.


I completely agree.

But I do still wear a backpack now and then, because my road bike is far nicer to ride than my CX bike with panniers. It's most tempting when the weather isn't so hot.

The total weight is heavily in favor of the road bike:

bike itself - 18 lbs vs 26 lbs
rear rack - 0 vs 2.5 lbs
bags - 1 backpack vs 3 lbs panniers


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

I just use a bright red Oakley backpack with that has a lap top sleeve. it fits a change a cloths and my lunch just fine. no issues with it.


----------



## nila (Apr 1, 2008)

I finally just decided f*ck it and ordered the Deuter Futura 26L from the groupon deal.
It's $69 including delivery which is an absolute steal and I figure I probably do want Panniers but I can get them a bit later - for now this just gives me a good backpack for day to day use for bike or motorbike.
For the price I cant go too far wrong.


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

Osprey is making the best cycling-specific backpacks on the market, currently. In my opinion, there's really no other company that comes close. I'd recommend looking at the following: Talon 22 or 33, any of the Manta models, the new Radial series or the Momentum series. Pretty much any of these could be used as a great commuter pack.


----------



## nila (Apr 1, 2008)

So what makes the Osprey ones so good? I had heard good reviews of them, I just preferred the mesh back style of the Deuter one that keeps the backpack off your back to allow for better cooling.


----------



## ColinL (Feb 9, 2012)

brokebike said:


> Osprey is making the best cycling-specific backpacks on the market, currently. In my opinion, there's really no other company that comes close.


Unless you need it to be waterproof / highly water resistant. I don't believe Osprey addresses that, although they have a zillion packs so I could be overlooking one.

Ortlieb would be my choice since I need my laptop and work clothes to stay dry.


----------



## nila (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi all,
So I went and got the Deuter Futura 28 as it was so cheap. 
Got it and used it this morning and I gotta say, really happy with the purchase. 
I loosened the shoulder straps and the whole bag seemed to just lean back, away from my back. All the weight went onto the (heavily padded) hip strap and so I could actually feel the air on my back as I cycled. Got to work and instead of the normal sweaty back I have, I had two spots that were a little sweaty and otherwise was fine.

It's not recommended on their site as a backpacking back pack but yeah, I think its awesome. Its basically a replica of my Vaude one but just larger!


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

ERGON said:


> We stopped selling it because the price point is to high to compete with the other packs market and distributors will not stock it due to the size(s).
> 
> Best options now for a commuting bag from our current lineup is the BX3 and BX4.
> 
> ...


Huh. Just saw this update. That's a shame as my Ergon BD3 is one of the most comfortable packs of the 20+ I've ever owned. Makes a great climbing pack as well as a cycling pack.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

A very, very small amount....as in less than 100....of the new BC2 in black and blue will come to the USA in 2014. They are set to arrive as soon as today (Feb 3, 2014) and will be available direct from Ergon USA at https://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/shop

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Kriega packs FTW. By and far the best pack out there. Designed for riding. Pricey but they are like dropper seats and 5-10s. Once you try them you will never go back. 
http://www.revzilla.com/motorcycle/kriega-r20-backpack


----------



## nila (Apr 1, 2008)

If I hadn't already bought a bag a couple of months ago I think I'd probably be buying one of those new BC2's. Shame you are releasing them after I just got mine  They look crazy comfortable. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

So I sent an email to Ergon but no reply a few days ago.

Anyways I use a BC3 for about 6 years now and pretty much like it. Been a great bag for the most part so this is why I was considering it for my wife. 

What I like is the waterproofing and from what I see in the new series it seems to be a different material? Are the new series just as waterproof ?
Perhaps a BC3 I was considering for the wife if it is just as waterproof. But I can get a BC3 here also in Germany.


----------



## bnaylorchef (Aug 28, 2014)

I love my Patagonia Ascenscion 25L pack

Patagonia Ascensionist Pack 25L


----------



## darkarcher (Jul 31, 2014)

jkidd_39 said:


> Kriega packs FTW. By and far the best pack out there. Designed for riding. Pricey but they are like dropper seats and 5-10s. Once you try them you will never go back.
> Kriega R20 Backpack - RevZilla


+1 on the Kriega Rucksack. The thing that will sell you is how it attaches in the front to keep the straps up on you shoulders and out of your arm pit. I have no need for any other backpack company after trying these. I ride a R25 for large laptop and full change of clothes and shoes. I do get really hot compared to riding without a backpack, but I don't think you will avoid that with any backpack that has the surface area you need.


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

darkarcher said:


> +1 on the Kriega Rucksack. The thing that will sell you is how it attaches in the front to keep the straps up on you shoulders and out of your arm pit. I have no need for any other backpack company after trying these. I ride a R25 for large laptop and full change of clothes and shoes. I do get really hot compared to riding without a backpack, but I don't think you will avoid that with any backpack that has the surface area you need.


Ya but 100K later on the bike and the weight of the pack on your shoulders is not a good design. The Ergon bags place it on your hips so your shoulders take none of the weight. This is basic in pretty much any decent design from military on..


----------

